# tips for buying ultralight fly rod/reel



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got a promotion at work and will be in the market or a new 1-3weight fly rod/reel. It'll. Mostly b used for bluegill, small perch and larger creek chubs. I want to stay in the $100 to $200 range. Any brand to look at or avoid? Also, should I be looking for fast, moderate, slow action for easier casting? New to fly fishing so any advice is appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

First of all, congrats on the promotion! And welcome to the world of UL Fly Fishing. If you get a chance, check out the forum at:
[/COLOR] 
http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/

You should very easily be able to step into a UL fly rod / reel / line /backing for under $200 I would think.
I have a 2wt Lacrosse Custom Montana Rod. It retails for like $80.00, or you can get the Lacrosse Axis II rod for right around $70.00. They are faster action rods, but not too fast. I really enjoy this 2wt. I just purchased a 3wt Cabelas Glass Rod and Cabelas Prestige Plus 3wt line for $120 shipped, which would leave $80 for a reel. The glass rod is pretty slow, but as I fish more, I'm finding that a slower rod is very enjoyable to fish. This is also a shorter rod, which will prove effective for small creeks and streams, but will limit LONG range casting, but I'm OK with that, for the purpose I purchased it for. As far as a reel goes, the rod is pretty light, AND short, so it wont take a lot of weight to make it butt heavy. Now for me, If I had to choose between butt heavy and tip heavy, I'd pick butt heavy, but I'd rather have the outfit fairly balanced. The reel that I purchased is a Forbes Magnesium reel, tipping the scale at 2.2 ounces, and for only $79.00 shipped. For UL rods, the reel doesn't need a drag - not necessary, just palm the reel. Pick one in your budget and that will balance the rod.

OK that was a lot of typing.  There aren't a whole lot of options out there in the 1/2/3 wt fly rods and reels, and sometimes deals can be had on used equipment. Keep an eye on Ebay, or watch for stuff for sale over at the UL fishing forum....and be forewarned...it is very addictive. Casting a 2 or 3wt rod is much less fatiguing than casting a 6/7/8 wt rod all day long.

Steve


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on the promotion!
I have many different fly rods, but my favorite is my old pre IPC St Croix Legend Ultra 3wt. Mine is a fast action that handles very well in wind. My 2 wt is softer & not so hot in the wind. That being said, those are MY experiences & your comfort level with various actions may, and probably will, differ. I would suggest you find a fly shop where you can cast rods before you buy & when you find that action you like, make sure you know (and BUY) the type & weight line you successfully cast.
Two brands in your price range that are dandy are TFO & Echo. Dollar for dollar, they are great buys with excellent warranties.
BTW, here's a great website for UL fly fishing: 
http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/index.php?sid=fb79f5f71c3ca741eafd0128e51de6c4
Good luck & please share with us your final decision.
Mike


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips/ comments... I actually regularly lurk around the forums u guys mentioned. Part of why I want an UL. It will be a few weeks before I get my better paychecks but I will def. Let u know what I get. I have a 6wt now but I'm used to using my 5foot UL ugly stick so I know the 6wt will be too big for most of my fishing. Plus a shorter rod will be awesome as I fish in some heavy brush areas most of the time. I just think a 9ft 6wt will be way to much for the average 6inch bluegill I catch. Should be good for throwing bass bugs and landing some big carp (my new fav. Game fish)


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Just remember that a longer rod is easier to cast longer distances, AND a longer rod can help you cast over weeds and avoid back cast snags. I will venture to say that a 7' 2wt or 3wt would be a good start. My new glass rod, a 3wt, is 5'9". It feels pretty nice - I just had it out back, and think it will be my small creek rod due to being shorter for narrow, covered creeks. For a farm pond or whatever, a 7' would probably be better....maybe a compromise in between? I would highly recommend casting any rod you would want to buy first, but in the UL world, especially around here, that isn't always possible. But if you'd like to cast a few, and you're ever out and about fishing or whatever and want to try a 1wt, 2wt, and a 3wt of various lenghts and styles, I'd be more than happy to let you cast what I have:
[/COLOR] 
1wt Orvis Superfine, full flex - 7'11" - I'd consider it between a slow and medium
2wt Lacrosse Custom - 7' - medium fast
3wt Cabelas GCR - 5'9 - slow

The cheapest of the 3 listed? The Orvis. Thrift store, under $10.00.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips/ comments... I actually regularly lurk around the forums u guys mentioned. Part of why I want an UL. It will be a few weeks before I get my better paychecks but I will def. Let u know what I get. I have a 6wt now but I'm used to using my 5foot UL ugly stick so I know the 6wt will be too big for most of my fishing. Plus a shorter rod will be awesome as I fish in some heavy brush areas most of the time. I just think a 9ft 6wt will be way to much for the average 6inch bluegill I catch. Should be good for throwing bass bugs and landing some big carp (my new fav. Game fish)


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> The cheapest of the 3 listed? The Orvis. Thrift store, under $10.00.


Brag Brag Brag!!! 

Congrats on the promotions zachxbass.

Here's a pic of my fiberglass 6'6" 3wt (7 piece) pack rod from Bears Den.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks again... I remember reading about the thriftstore 1wt, so jealous! Sry about the double post. I'm using my new phone and it acts funny sometimes. Ill be getting my car back from the shop probably Sunday (new engine) so meeting up to try out ur rods will be possible. Already told my wife she won't see me for a week once I get the car back... its been about 4-5 months. So driving a long distance for some fishing is not out of the question. Anyways. I was thinkinh a 7ft would b good. Not sure which weight yet. Leaning towards 2wt. Should make baby bass and gills pretty fun.. ill probably get another pflueger medalist reel. They're cheap and easy to find


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Since I'm brand new to fly fishing (only practice casting so far. Already addicted and tie flies 3 or 4 nights a week for over a year) should I stick to graphite or would glass not be too difficult to cast. Even first time out back with the 6 wt 9ft I could cast 25ft or so... not that accurate but good enough. Sunday I should get my car back so ill be doing some real fly fishing soon after at my local gill pond. Anyways, graphite vs glass for first UL? Like I said it'll be mainly used for gills in the 6-8" range. With a chance at some 18" ± bass.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Personally, I prefer glass but that is me. It requires a slower casting stroke so it depends on your style, not level of difficulty. My family lives around your neck of the woods so next time I am up to visit, I can bring a few rods for you to try out. If interested, send me a pm with contact info and maybe hit some water around your area. My dad just got started into fly fishing this year too so he has alot of the same questions.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I've got a custom-built 2pc 6'6" 2wt that I love for small trout. Paired it with an Orvis Battenkill BBS I. The reel is so teeny, but it's the perfect balance with that small of a rod.


----------

